# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mgus

## Gedwongen

Hallo, ik ben Hilde en al 15 jaar bekend met MGUS, ik ben nu 44 jaar. Graag kom ik in contact
mensen in dezelfde situatie.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Hilde, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je met lotgenoten in contact wilt komen. Je zou eens kunnen kijken bij de rubriek Spieren & gewrichten - Algemeen. Daar kun je lotgenoten vinden en wellicht zelf een bericht plaatsen. 

Ook zou je via de zoekmachine linksboven MGUS kunnen intikken. Dan geeft Google een overzicht van berichten die hier op het forum staan. 

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

